# MasterLiquid Pro 240 - Push oder Pull ?!



## Tra6zon (20. Februar 2017)

Hi Leutz,

ich hab eine Frage zum Thema AiO/Radiator Konfiguration.
Welche ist sinnvoller?
Push (durch Radiator drückend) oder Pull (durch Radiator ziehend)?

Ich habe zurzeit die Pull-Konfiguration und ich frage mich ob die Push nicht doch sinnvoller wäre.

Mein aktuelles System könnt ihr in meiner Signatur entnehmen 

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2017)

Von Leistung her macht es kaum einen Unterschied. Es gab vor allem früher mal einige Tests dazu, wo Pull in der Regel ein wenig (wirklich minimal) besser abgeschnitten hat.
z.b. hier: Radiator Push vs. Pull vs. Shroud Testing V2 | martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com
Allerdings treten bei "saugenden" Lüftern tendenziell eher Nebengeräusche auf, als bei "blasenden". Der Ansaugbereich mag gerne so frei wie möglich sein, das gilt nicht nur für eLoops.  Außerdem könnte ich mir bei nicht komplett abdichtenden Lüftern vorstellen, dass mehr Fehlluft entsteht, die am Lüfter vorbei gesaugt wird und nicht durch den Radiator geht. Das ist aber nur eine naive Vermutung von mir.

Im Zweifel also eher push


----------



## Tra6zon (21. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Von Leistung her macht es kaum einen Unterschied. Es gab vor allem früher mal einige Tests dazu, wo Pull in der Regel ein wenig (wirklich minimal) besser abgeschnitten hat.
> z.b. hier: Radiator Push vs. Pull vs. Shroud Testing V2 | martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com
> Allerdings treten bei "saugenden" Lüftern tendenziell eher Nebengeräusche auf, als bei "blasenden". Der Ansaugbereich mag gerne so frei wie möglich sein, das gilt nicht nur für eLoops.  Außerdem könnte ich mir bei nicht komplett abdichtenden Lüftern vorstellen, dass mehr Fehlluft entsteht, die am Lüfter vorbei gesaugt wird und nicht durch den Radiator geht. Das ist aber nur eine naive Vermutung von mir.
> 
> Im Zweifel also eher push



Super, dann werde ich das demnächst mal umstellen 

Danke dir


----------



## DrDave (21. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Von Leistung her macht es kaum einen Unterschied. Es gab vor allem früher mal einige Tests dazu, wo Pull in der Regel ein wenig (wirklich minimal) besser abgeschnitten hat.
> z.b. hier: Radiator Push vs. Pull vs. Shroud Testing V2 | martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com
> Allerdings treten bei "saugenden" Lüftern tendenziell eher Nebengeräusche auf, als bei "blasenden". Der Ansaugbereich mag gerne so frei wie möglich sein, das gilt nicht nur für eLoops.  Außerdem könnte ich mir bei nicht komplett abdichtenden Lüftern vorstellen, dass mehr Fehlluft entsteht, die am Lüfter vorbei gesaugt wird und nicht durch den Radiator geht. Das ist aber nur eine naive Vermutung von mir.
> 
> Im Zweifel also eher push



Leistungstechnisch ist Push m.M.n. immer besser als Pull, das habe ich auch bei meinen damaligen Tests an meiner GPU AIO festgestellt. Bei 100% Fanspeed hatte ich bei Pull eine max. GPU Temp von 58°C bei Push hingegen nur 53°C, die 5°C kann man schon mitnehmen. Push-Pull hat es bei 100% nur auf 52°C gebracht, hat den Vorteil eben nur bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen oder dicken Radis.


----------

